# auto to stick conversion



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ok im sure this question has been asked numerous times on this forum but i was just wondering what would be involved in turning a automatic into a stick and is there anyone out there thats done it that can give me a few pointers


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

It has been done before.

Youll need the following:
*Transmission from an E16 powered Sentra
*Ecu from the car you got the tranny from
*pedal set from the car you got the tranny from
*The actual stick, and any linkages involved.
*Probably the drive shafts (can anyone confirm this?)
*somehting to cut a hole in your floor
* alot of time and patience

Before you go throwing away your autotranny keep in mind there is stuff for it. Check out this link:
http://www.levelten.com/index.html 

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the axles are the same. When I got them for my car the store didn't ask if I have m/t or a/t


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ive done it about a month ago...
here wath you need....


- manual tranny
-flywheel and clutch kit (better buy a new clutch)
-Ecu from a manual b12 of same engine
-Drive axles : auto arent the same seals.. wont fit trust me !! 
and its not even the same lengh !!so its the 2 of
them youll need !!
-2 motor mount :the mount that bolts to the frame on tranny side
(the auto one is 2 inch to much forward its a pain in the ass to get the rubber mount to get in it + the axles get a real kick cuz it get squeezed...trust me hahaha)

the back-engine one ... the auto one doesnt have the place to bolt the stick stabilizer bar to it plus, there is a upper link that retain engine from hurting the firewall... so you have a choice there...
- Pedals (brake and clutch)
those are a pain in the *** to bolt... the clutch one already got a treaded hole below dash, so its simple but you have to squeeze in the air dock.... the hole in the firewall is already there..
the brake pedal, just get the one that there out and put the other one in... tricky for the spring... ive used tieraps to get it there to hold it... youll see!!!...
-clutch cable wich is easy task... make sure you got the little plate that bolts on firewall engine side (it bolts with the 2 other bolts from the clutch pedal...
-stick shit assembly (make sure you got all the hinge that goes inside the car... there is 2 of them...if you pry the carpet near the stick auto, youll see white large caps that protects the carpet from those screws, they are there cuz nissan make all theyre b12 ready for manual...)

Ps... its all bolt on !!... even the stick shift!!... to get the auto stick out... you must unbolt it...if it doesnt go well (like me)you drill the bolts from the inside of the car(bigger to cut it) you buy new ones (ive got stainless) and you get a friend to put it back..smeone below and the other inside to bolt it on...

THERE is ABSOLUTELY no hole to drill of any kind !!!

and like my friend ricebox said its a lot lot lot of work !! 

it took me about 20-25 hrs to make it (sure i didnt know how to get that fu**** auto tranny out but now im pro!

Have fun !!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

how much did it cost you in total?

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well i had a donor car so all the parts i could get on the other one i took it off...

it cost me a clutch 135$can

Also ive been lighten my flywheel (160$ for about 5pound)
had to buy an axle the one i had was finish.. 100$...
also a motor mount i forgot to get before sending the car to scrap 35$can...
total of about 450$can with all small parts like nuts i had to buy...
for the rest you better check for a complete car... its much easier to get wath you need... anyway could cost alot to you if you buy pieces throu the junk...

tranny 200-250$can
shift linkage-60-100$
motor mount 30-40$ each
axle (bought new 100$ each)
Ecu (probably 50$ or more)
flywheel 30-40$(better get that balanced 60$)
clutch kit 135$
your about done there...735 to 950$...canadian...

be aware that a donor car sells 50-250$$... so the choice is clear there... try to get you hand on a complete manual car with frame or engine scrap... then dissassemble it... youll get practice!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

that doesnt sound too bad! i may be up for that in the near future. Having an extra engine to play with doesnt sound like a bad idea either!

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

not that bad ya !!.... im rebuilding the other one for next summer with some mod... but for now im searching info on turbo for that engine... maybe later ill built a page with all modding maybe contact NPMag too... but for now ... its research time !!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My hats are of to all of you guys who posted on this thread. I mean you guys are "true to the last bolt" B12 enthusiasts who will stop at nothing to exploit every ounce of swap and swindle out of the old cars. I commend you guys, I truly. I love the B12 myself, but the need for speed supersedes any performance mod that could ever be done to any of the 1.6 SOHC motors. So I've plundered and played and spent money and blown engines and reached wicked speeds to be able to help my fellow B12 brethren enjoy the their B12 looking cars with a different twist under the hood. And trust me, you will never see the tail light of another honda, B13 SE-R, maxima, RX-7, Supra, 300ZX including TT's or any other vehicle for the most part. I have the ultimate remedy for a [email protected] B12, but with remedies there's a cost. the amount of effort spent on that tranny swap can also be used on a new power plant swap. Rather it be SR or CA the dollars spent is well and worth it. I've made my choice, when will you! It's time for the B12's to rise and reclaim that fame of yester-year or am I just old school and out of my mind...........


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

wow !!... boost boy !, wath a speach !! almost cry  hihihi....

well the thing is (for my self) i didnt want to spend that much but !

let me explain it in a time period...

2years ago

bougth 1st sentra coupe sport (well the guy gave me 200$ to pick it up 3 flats and had to get it off before the end of day)

sitted 6 month in my garage waiting for parts to repair it
(tranny 5wasnt good..) plus many extra i bougth then

1 year ago i change the head gasket... blown between 2 cylinders.. a real pain in the a**

6 month ago the rusty frame broke down... one of the suspension tower in front did broke and was getting to the inside of engine bay... quick fixed w bolts and bracket i knew the car wasnt up for a long time...

3 month ago... saw a Sport coupe 87 bouth for 260$can(same year as mine) w blown head gasket (cylinder compressing in prestone)... took 8 hrs to fix but the car was auto... good lord i hate that....
i dismantle the other one i had to get spare parts and anything i needed to swap tranny... bye pressure plate was missing half the tooth on it.. 

last july week, swaped tranny... 

August... polishing other engine.. wish was running very fine, im rebuilting it now

for wath .... 60 bucks ... plus a 1500$... i had 2 cars.. now 1 but looking sharp, running sharp too.... not far away to get some ponies from that original engine that suppose to sit there....

So here was my story !!! 
(ps the 1 st guy you given me his sentra was because he baught a AUDi A4... brand new...)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're a trooper Crazy-Mart and I bet you gained plenty of swap experience. So now you know swapping of any sort is no piece of cake, but it's worth it........... Audi A4? Nice car... I sh$tt over audiTT's just because I can. The A4 just looks nice and is good for driving. Not a highway battler like some would assume, but still a sharp car indeed........


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

boost_boy don't underestimate an A4 1.8T with mods. Those are some very powerful engines when tuned properly. Hell, a simple chip swap brings it up to 200hp.  If you want to really see what one of those engines can do, I suggest visiting www.dahlbackracing.com


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Like I said, they look nice and is very good for driving. I didn't say they weren't good for performance, just that I've shat over a few that wanted to go fast. I was just checking out one of the vids on that sight and the black golf is running in excess of 30psi of boost (sounds wicked, too). I know they are good engines, but it's just like anything else you spend a heap of money on, you'll eventually get some good results. In stock form or mildly tuned, I am prepared as VW's aren't geared the best from factory. I have a friend with golf that just put one of those expensive engines in his golf, stand alone ecu, t3/t04E turbo stainless steel manifold, sheet metal intake and though I haven't seen the car run, I heard it's a beast. He even had his gears upgraded and Kryo'd and all I can say is, bring it or leave it home cuz I ain't skeered uv fem' mudda fuckas
 LOL


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Let me squeeze me engine w/30psi and in 3rd gear and hell I'll accelerate like him as well. That boost sounds so sweet.......www.dahlbackracing.com


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That anti-lag option causes the fire which makes it look even more sweeter.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

*here are add on to mounts...*

<

Make absolutely sure that you change driver side motor(tranny)mount that bolts to frame !!!!!!! cuz tranny will broke !!!!


MY bellhousing just broke today... not that much but still.... 
bolt on top wich is out a bit from the housing did broke the alum that the tap was.... the other long one did cut it self near the tranny... the other one (not sure) isnt broke ....


Shit i hate when that happen !!!.... was about to change it last week but didnt...i hate myself when im lazy and things happen....

anyway gonna fix that thing and reweld some kindof lum to put a bolt where i can no longer..... $$$$$


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo crazy. run that bye me again. i didnt quite understand that last comment


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ya i think i wrote badly there ahahaha

Im gonna take my car to a tranny shop to see if they can repair the missing chip of aluminium on the tranny so i can bolt it like it was ...




sorry for the typos !!.. hehehe


----------

